# new direction aromatics



## PippiL (Mar 30, 2011)

just checked out their web site, they sound great...have you tried them,
are they in the US since they had a store on the web...
thanks


----------



## lsg (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is a link to their ordering policies.  I have ordered from them in the past.  I can't remember having any problems.

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/p ... Guidelines


----------



## carebear (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, I use them for essential oils.  GOOD STUFF!
I've also gotten butters from them and they were great.
Their FOs - well those don't seem to get rave reviews, but some like 'em.


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 31, 2011)

We are a web-based business and we have a showroom in Brampton, ON.

We ship throughout North America and take care of customs and duties so our customers don't have to worry about it.

If you're a new customer, you can use the coupon 99521 for an additional 5% discount (on top of the other online discounts)

Let me know if you have any other questions! 
Catherine #222


----------



## chibilightangel (Apr 1, 2011)

I've used them once for FO's and was very happy with my order. I've soaped 3 of the 5 FO's I got and I liked them (should be leaving a review of the FO's soon as I wanted to check discoloring and scent after a month first). 

The shipping is a bit steep if you order just a small quantity but I thought they had great prices as compared to most other canadian stores (bought from the Ontario warehouse and I'm located in Quebec).


----------



## Catmehndi (Apr 4, 2011)

chibilightangel said:
			
		

> I've used them once for FO's and was very happy with my order. I've soaped 3 of the 5 FO's I got and I liked them (should be leaving a review of the FO's soon as I wanted to check discoloring and scent after a month first).
> 
> The shipping is a bit steep if you order just a small quantity but I thought they had great prices as compared to most other canadian stores (bought from the Ontario warehouse and I'm located in Quebec).



We're working with UPS to get better pricing for shipping - this should come into effect very soon.


----------



## carebear (Apr 4, 2011)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> We're working with UPS to get better pricing for shipping - this should come into effect very soon.


great news!


----------



## chibilightangel (Apr 8, 2011)

That's awesome news about the shipping. Can't wait for the official announcement as I want to try out some more scents!!


----------



## PippiL (Apr 8, 2011)

me. too...shipping was 20 Dollars for me..and it wsn't much.


----------



## bluevervain (Apr 8, 2011)

I've been ordering from New Directions for a couple of years.

Something seems to have changed in the last year or so.  The shipping seems considerably faster.  The shipping is expensive though. And once I got charged a small order fee, which I hate.  (I know, I should've read the policies, but still small order fees are annoying.)

They have a great selection of clays, if you like to use clay to color your soap.   They also have an huge selection of essential oils. Usually I have two windows open: Bramble Berry and NDA and I flip between them to compare prices. Sometimes they are more affordable; sometimes not.

I also like the comments.  It's really great to read the experiences of other customers particularly as it relates to the use of fragrance and esential oils in CP soap.  They don't seem to edit to heavily. If someone says they didn't like or had trouble with an oil they leave it there for customers to read.


----------



## SylviaG (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi! I'm new to the Forum but work at New Directions Aromatics. 

We have a new Resource Centre you can access from the top right of our web pages, and you can sign up for our weekly newsletters, which come out each Tuesday. It is through the newsletter that our discount coupons go out, so it is worth subscribing to.:smile:


----------



## paillo (Feb 12, 2013)

I order from NDA all the time - pretty much everything but bulk oils, have never been disappointed, and also love the comments section. I too keep tabs open for Brambleberry and NDA and do price comparisons, including shipping. I've recently also added Soap-making Resource to my price comparison tabs, and sometimes Peak, Camden Gray and Etsy or Ebay.

My latest NDA order included dark Patchouli EO, and it is AWESOME.


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 12, 2013)

I've ordered their clays, EO's, extracts and butters.  Great quality and fast shipping, but the soon the be lower shipping prices is great news.  I've not ordered a few times from them just because their shipping would make the total order price higher than competitor.  Top quality products though.


----------



## SpiralTouch (Feb 13, 2013)

I received a large order of 14 essential oils and 4 or 5 fragrance oils last week. So far I've used 2 of the EOs and 1 of the fragrance oils. They smell great.. All of the other EOs smell great in the bottles.

I had ordered 6 or so small (4 oz) bottles from another website along with some of my first soaping supplies and some of the EOs did NOT smell pure. Example: rosemary smelled like eucalyptus. I am much happier with the quality of my NDA oils. When you buy the big bottles it makes it so much more affordable to soap with EOs.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 13, 2013)

Love ND..... :clap:


----------



## deb8907 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've ordered from NDA quite often and never had a problem.  Some of the fragrance oils have been hit or miss for me, but that is probably personal peference.  I also love the customer reviews.  Definitely helps with CP outcome.  I'll be happy if the shipping prices come down.  Their prices are good, the 3.3 oz. bottles are nice starter sizes.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 13, 2013)

When I order from them I pay for shipping via Canada Post and send the shipping label.  Of course they supply me with the dimensions and weight.  I've found that works really well for me.


----------

